# From Silvia to Lelit Mara, the grinder setting



## Enel (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm asking to the people that have upgraded from Rancilio Silvia to Lelit Mara. The grinder setting that you use on Mara is coarser, finer or the same?

I have a Promac Grinder http://www.promacitalia.com/en/products/coffee-grinders/item/55-md-club-en and I'have to use it at the FINEST setting in order to have a good expresso with Rancilio Silvia (with HARD tamping tooo).

So for me it is important to know this information.

Thank you!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Enel - It's all dependent on the coffee more than the machine itself.

The quality of the coffee, roast level, age, humidity, temperature... And then the machine, pressure of the machine, basket used, etc. Knowing whether the MaraX or the Rancilio require a finer or coarser grind is the least of your worries.

If you are on the finest setting on that grinder, than either the grinder is not suitable for espresso, or you are not using the grinder as you should. The retention on that grinder must be quite something, so make sure that you purge a good 15g or so before actually preparing your basket. It's a huge waste.

@Doram might be able to answer your question though.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @Enel - It's all dependent on the coffee more than the machine itself.
> 
> The quality of the coffee, roast level, age, humidity, temperature... And then the machine, pressure of the machine, basket used, etc. Knowing whether the MaraX or the Rancilio require a finer or coarser grind is the least of your worries.
> 
> ...


 @Enel, I read your question, thought of a reply and then saw that @MediumRoastSteamtook all the words out of my keyboard.

I didn't test the exact same coffee on both machines with all the conditions the same, but I would say that this is quite meaningless as so much will vary based on the coffee as MRS explained. I also agree that if you need to push the grinder to the finest setting (on any machine, with any coffee) then it's not great. I would think that any espresso-capable grinder/coffee combination should easily be able to completely choke any machine on the finest setting.

I don't know anything about your grinder, but if you have to use the finest setting and a hard tamp to slow things down on Silvia, perhaps this is your weaker point and should be looked into before a machine upgrade?


----------



## Enel (Sep 16, 2021)

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## bcoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

You have the proper answers from others more knowledgeable than me, but to answer your specific question directly as I have just moved from Silvia to MaraX:

No, there was no significant change between the two for the same basket (VST). I can imagine if you used the stock ones provided, i.e. Rancilio basket vs. Lelit basket you would end up with different results but that is down to the basket size/holes rather than the machine.

As others have said, if the grinder can't do it for the Silvia then the Mara it would probably be a poor investment


----------



## Enel (Sep 16, 2021)

bcoffee said:


> You have the proper answers from others more knowledgeable than me, but to answer your specific question directly as I have just moved from Silvia to MaraX:
> 
> No, there was no significant change between the two for the same basket (VST). I can imagine if you used the stock ones provided, i.e. Rancilio basket vs. Lelit basket you would end up with different results but that is down to the basket size/holes rather than the machine.
> 
> As others have said, if the grinder can't do it for the Silvia then the Mara it would probably be a poor investment


 The grinder is very similar to rancilio Rocky maybe burrs have to be aligned correctly. Thank you.

p.s.Have you found improvements in coffee quality and steaming (is more dry the steam)?


----------



## bcoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

There's definitely improvements in both from my experience, but I think it would depend on your goals as to whether those things are worth paying roughly twice as much.

Coffee quality - this is more consistent rather than "better". My Silvia didn't have a PID so temp surfing was needed, if you didn't get the timing quite right the results could be a lot worse. I've had great shots on both, but the bad ones I've had on Mara I generally know what I did wrong whereas sometimes the Silvia felt like a bit of a lottery. In hindsight I definitely regret not getting a PID for it, but I didn't really think it would make that much difference until I got the new machine.

Steam - the Mara seems to be in a different class to me, but it has to be said I very rarely bothered to steam milk on the Silvia just because of the waiting time. The move to an HX or DB was a big part of the reason to upgrade just to get over the waiting time for an SBDU.

I'm not sure how helpful an answer that is, but I'm very happy with the Mara as it ticked the boxes for my needs and at what I thought was a good price.


----------

